# Bred Holland Lop on 3/14 and no babies



## kjss49247 (Apr 18, 2012)

First time mom bred on March 14 and has been acting like she was going to kindle and still nothing. When I palpate her (and I am new to it) I feel something, only one though and it moves from one side to another I have seen what looked like movement yesterday. Looking at her rump (vent?) it is puffy and red is this normal? She is in there digging right now, so I guess my question is if there were any kits in there is it still possible that she will still deliver them? It has been a long time since I have bred rabbits, and I had New Zealands never a problem. She is an indoor rabbit in a cage and the cats go in and out of there which she is use to. Kid is very disappointed and I guess I am too. Thanks


----------



## crazyturkeydesigns (Apr 19, 2012)

Did she make a nest? If she was bred on 3/14 she should have had her babies around 4/14, so that puts her at 5 days late. I know that Holland Lops sometimes have trouble giving birth because they are a dwarf breed.
I would close off her cage to the cats...for a pet rabbit who isn't pregnant it might be ok, but does are naturally territorial especially when they are pregnant. So if there's something going in and out of there like that it could be bothering her and she could be holding off. Just a thought. 
Some things you can right now are: a.) close off her pen so she has a quiet and safe space, b.) give her a tums (it helps to move labor along sometimes) and c.) palpate her again. Kits will feel a little like large grapes and if she has them in there, they will probably be moving. You should be feeling right between her hind legs pretty close to the spine. Often times you will feel fecal pellets and mistake them for babies (I've done this more times than I care to admit before I learned what they really were), but those will be hard and small. You can very gently massage her stomach a little bit as well.
Here's a link to some info on HLs and retained kits: Three Little Ladies


----------



## kjss49247 (Apr 19, 2012)

She had one this morning that was about 4 inches long and fully coated. It was dead, I massaged her belly last night and did give her tums for 2 days. It was the only one that was in the cage, I work 12 hr days and drive a hour in each direction so when I got home tonight I checked her and she was not bleeding anymore, however her ears are still warm.  I do not feel anymore kits inside and checked tonight. However, she still feels as though her utures maybe still inflammed.  I have since her bredding on 3/14 obtained my own lopped ear buck and I am not sure if he is old enough to bred her yet, how long should we wait to rebred her? She is my daughters rabbit and I surely dont want anything to happen to her as she lost her buck last year after 6 yrs and he thought he was a cat. It was hard on her and she was worried about losing this one. Thank you for your reply, I am just grateful that by 6am that she had passed this one, really thought it was strange that it was fully covered with a coat! I would attach a picture however I can not get it off my phone at this moment, I will try again later. Thank you again!


----------

